# Share your fluff's social media account(s)



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Twitter/Instagram/Tumblr/Facebook/Something else?

Here's Gustave (can you tell mommy works for an internet company? )
*Tumblr* Gustave's baby book
*Instagram* Instagram
*Facebook* http://www.facebook.com/gustavethemaltese

Please share yours so Gustave and mommy can friend/follow etc.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually have a Tumblr url saved for Milo but haven't used it yet. 

I post instagram pics of him a lot


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Orla said:


> I actually have a Tumblr url saved for Milo but haven't used it yet.
> 
> I post instagram pics of him a lot


Okay, I'm starting to set up his Tumblr now - it's here


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Twitter/Instagram/Tumblr/Facebook/Something else?
> 
> Here's Gustave (can you tell mommy works for an internet company? )
> *Tumblr* Gustave's baby book
> ...


We've got nothing, but I checked yours out and it's awesome!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orla said:


> Okay, I'm starting to set up his Tumblr now - it's here


Yay! followed.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How cute he is 

I'm thinking of starting a page for Gus and Grace


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We've got nothing, but I checked yours out and it's awesome!!


Thanks! That means you just have to post a lot more pics of Dewey here.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Yay! followed.


I deleted it and am starting again because I wanted a separate ask box from my own blog :blush:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orla said:


> I deleted it and am starting again because I wanted a separate ask box from my own blog :blush:


Haha, ok. Post a new link when you're done.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It's the same - I just don't have anything on it yet. Just editing the theme now


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just started to use instagram and will post pics of maizy on mine!!

http://instagram.com/_lisahill_/

Were only just starting up on it so not many pics yet but im sure there will be alot more!!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello! Arthur features quite frequently on my Instagram! It's @nicolecng  I shall follow gustave now


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi's Facebook and my YouTube channel is in my signature as a link! Add us and we can add all of you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava's fb page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ava/236142389759780?ref=hl


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I _should_ make Gus and Grace a FB page...


----------



## Trixie the Wonder Dog (Aug 28, 2012)

My little Trixie has a Facebook page I just started its called "Trixie The Wonder Dog." If you have a Facebook account you can seArch it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have trouble keeping up w/SM & FB, but I do post lots of stuff on FB mainly about Kitzel & Liesl & now Marco!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Signing up for Tumblr!*

I'm going to sign up for Tumblr too! I hope people will go look at my pictures :mellow:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Liked all Facebook pages!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I used to have (and still have) quite the few spots in the "www" for the malts, but I am inactive in most (all of?) them at the moment as my time is less during this period. The spare time I get, I spend with the actual malts instead (who are doing good :wub: ). 

Some of my favorite snowy n crystal stops in the "www":
The malts' youtube channel (always enjoyed and still enjoy video making):
www.youtube.com/katkoota

Blogger stop (always enjoyed and still enjoy photo taking and non stop maltese talking)
www.maltesepaws.blogspot.com 

I share a facebook page with them 

hmmm what else. Oh yeah! They are in Dogster and vimeo.com (i need to fetch the links). 

I am sure they had (still have) myspace (i just lost the access detail). 

I am also sure that they have more stops in the Internet :blush:

Yep!! I've always been crazy about my malts:wub:



Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How do I share my link here for instagram ????? I am sooo lost!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Type instagram.com/USERNAME
Like this:
www.instagram.com/dominicvincentscott
I hope that helps. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

www.instagram.com/babinka08


Oh thats great. I hope to get more people to my instagram


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I created an open group for all Maltese Lovers - we have 17 members so far and are hoping for more to join to also have another place to post pics, and share information. Here's the link, would love to have everyone there.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/381156075273941/#!/groups/413719545374575/


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella doesn't have any social media accounts but Cooper, my service dog has his own FB page. I don't know how to do the link thing here so just search on FB for Cooper the CASA dog and you can LIKE his page!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't have one specifically for Sophie, but I post more pictures of Sophie then myself:
www.instagram.com/ashleyypashley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I don't have one specifically for Sophie, but I post more pictures of Sophie then myself:
> www.instagram.com/ashleyypashley
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you dont mind I would love to add you to my instagram


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tail Wags and Nose Licks on FB.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Woo hoo! I just made FB page for Elly.
https://www.facebook.com/elly.eloise


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a kennel page on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bellarata-Maltese/129652307074063?ref=hl
I post most of my pics on there so I don't spam my regular facebook since I have a lot of non-dog friends on there.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have a kennel page on facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bellarata-Maltese/129652307074063?ref=hl
> I post most of my pics on there so I don't spam my regular facebook since I have a lot of non-dog friends on there.


I clicked the link and it says "page not found" ..


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> If you dont mind I would love to add you to my instagram


I accepted your request. A girl can only be so safe now-a-days I requested to follow you too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have instagram where I post some pics of Obi. Its my own account. Click this link for my Instagram

He also has his OWN Facebook and YouTube channel as linked in my siggie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As of today Ava has 1213 followers! It's goes up everytime I look :aktion033:

But now I feel like I've got a job!!!! :w00t:


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ava/236142389759780?bookmark_t=page


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I really have enough trouble keeping up with FB and SM so I've decided to opt out of any of the other pages. I think Tumblr and Instagram are fun to share pix but would rather spend time with Tyler. It also really bothered me just today to see someone on a new FB Maltese site listed here (that I see because of other friends) boasting about the Maltese she got at a breeder that is far from scrupulous (breeds many dogs, uses teacup in ads, cutesy site) and thus encouraging others to look at their website. Just doesn't sit well with me and wish they'd spend more time getting educated and less time making those types of decisions. Maltese are a breed of dog not an accessory or expendable. I really like SM because of all I've learned here. That's all the Maltese fix I need. JMHO. Hope no one takes offense.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa "Left Eye" is on Facebook!!!! She would be so happy if you would "like" her!! (Maybe that would make Mommy update it more often!!)

Lisa "Left Eye" Facebook Page


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I really have enough trouble keeping up with FB and SM so I've decided to opt out of any of the other pages. I think Tumblr and Instagram are fun to share pix but would rather spend time with Tyler. It also really bothered me just today to see someone on a new FB Maltese site listed here (that I see because of other friends) boasting about the Maltese she got at a breeder that is far from scrupulous (breeds many dogs, uses teacup in ads, cutesy site) and thus encouraging others to look at their website. Just doesn't sit well with me and wish they'd spend more time getting educated and less time making those types of decisions. Maltese are a breed of dog not an accessory or expendable. I really like SM because of all I've learned here. That's all the Maltese fix I need. JMHO. Hope no one takes offense.


Sue, I keep going back to look at pictures of that puppy...she doesn't look like the pictures we saw before the girl got the the pup....I wonder if it is the same dog....the before pics looked "strange" to me, but the real pup looks better.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah the 'teacup' Maltese looked fake and nothing like the actual puppy... Sigh... Things like this make me so angry/frustrated but I certainly don't want to fight or cause drama ... :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I've caved, Sophie has her own Instagram, hers is not private like mine, however your still more than welcome to follow mine as well. Here's Sophie's page: www.instagram.com/mysweetsophie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Followed!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/ThreeMaltsandaLady


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bringing an older thread back to life to let you all know I created a Facebook page for Bailey and Emma. I was posting a lot of pictures of B&E on my personal FB so I thought I'd give them their own page...mostly to spare my "non-dog" friends! 

So if you're interested please "like" their page on FB: The Adventures of Bailey & Emma


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is under Mia Wyant...just type that in and she comes up.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

on facebook The Fab Three


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I replied to this before, but I changed Milo's instagram name. it's Instagram now


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oops! Missed this when it was first posted but thanks, Nida, for resurrecting this thread. This is my instagram but I post a lot of pics of Lola and Minnie: Instagram

You'll have to request to follow, but I approve pretty quickly


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's Izzy Bella's account, just created it on FB... https://www.facebook.com/IzzyBellaMoses


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Teddy and Elizabeth : https://www.facebook.com/diamondmaltese


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the same feeling I got when my kids realized I never wrote in their baby books... :brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/TailWagsNoseLicks

This is for all 3 girls -- Lacie, Tilly and Secret.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not the only one 
https://www.facebook.com/SirHenryVonBarkingsworthIII


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

Sneakers' page is here, would love see see you all on FB:
https://www.facebook.com/wolf.tzou

(Facebook wouldn't let me insert "Sneakers" as his name, apparently it's not a "real name" lol)

xoxoxo


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hehe finally made Cici an Instagram account! instagram.com/cicisadventures

She also has a FB facebook.com/cicisadventures but I hardly update it  and her YouTube channel is CicisAdventures and its also lacking some action lately, just a few silly vids there. 
I think IG will be much more active lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I just joined instagram but don't have any photos because I don't have a maltese anymore. My name is janehdog and I am following a few of you. At least the others will know who I am when I request to follow.
It really makes me smile to see all your precious maltese!! I show my family photos and videos of yours as if I were their aunt!!! Maybe I am their aunt!!! lol
But someday I will have photos.... =)


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My canine work partner, Cooper, has Instagram now...cooperCASA.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/milomimi.angels


----------

